# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Làm thế nào để ép kiểu string sang kiểu tương ứng để add dc vao trường kiểu money trong SQL

## dong2403

trong C# Làm thế nào để từ 1 kiểu dữ liệu (string, float....) sang kiểu dwx liệu tương ứng để add vào trường có kiểu monney của SQL

----------


## remxinhthoa

dễ thôi dùng phương thức convert to có trong c#

----------


## quyend832

trong C# lam gi co kieu money!!!

----------


## anhtran

trong C# theo mình biết thì bạn chuyển về kiểu decimal thì tương ứng với money trong sql. bạn Convert.ToDecimal(giá trị)

----------


## Minhpham.mng

Theo mình biết là quy luật chuyển đổi là từ Số -> Chuỗi thì ổn ngược lại thì khác àh ^^
Bạn Convert.ToDecimal(giá trị).

----------

